# Golden River Sports Gear Swap Part II



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

Attention River Lovers :mrgreen:,
Due to the weather last weekend the 5th Annual gear swap and sale at GRS is going to continue through next weekend(April 11-12, 2009). So bring in your old gear to sell at the swap for 100% store credit or 80% cash in your pocket. We will have cold BEERS, BBQ, and BOATS, so come in to GRS this weekend for great deals, and meals! GRS is located 2 blocks North of Clear Creek @ 806 Washington Ave. Golden, CO 80401 ph#:303-215-9386. Hope to see you there:!:


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

*Get $100 off any new boat (priced $999 or more) to be used for in-store accessories! All new demos have also arrived. *

*Plenty of consignment skirts, PFD's, dry tops and helmets on hand. *

*Used boats currently in house include (as of Wed, Apr 8 ) *

**Dagger Mamba's 7.5 and 8.0*

**Prijon Creeker 225*

**Wavesport Habitat*

**Pyranha Creek 280*

**Wavesport XXX*

**Wavesport Siren*

**Jackson Superstar*

**Blisstick Freestyler*

**Pyranha I:3 222*

**Pyranha H:3 235*

**Riot Thunder 65*

**Pyranha Stretch L/XL*

**Riot Magnum 80*

**Riot Astro 54*

**Liquid Logic V56 Bigfoot*

*More to come!*


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

*(Three Mamba 7.5's and two 8.0's)*


----------

